
Car park app offers users £10 reward to snitch on people parking illegally - basitmakine
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/new-car-park-app-pays-users-pay-snitch-10-reward-illegal-parking-vehicles-a7560881.html
======
byoung2
_" all correspondence are designed to make the motorist believe they have been
caught by a CPM patrol warden"_

That sounds unethical. You should have the right to confront your accuser,
especially someone with an incentive to possibly falsify evidence to collect a
reward.

------
pizza
They should call it the pan-app-ticon

